

Chameleon Star Baffles Astronomers - japaget
http://www.uvm.edu/~uvmpr/?Page=news&storyID=15196

======
japaget
Hypothesis: The radio and X-ray pulses occur at the same time at the star but
the interstellar media transmits radio and X-rays at a slightly different
rates so the X-ray and radio pulses are out of phase by the time they reach
the earth.

------
tocomment
Could this be a signal from an alien civilization? Has anyone tried to decode
it?

(I know it sounds ridiculous but that's the premise behind SETI, right? And we
really should keep an open mind with these kind of things)

